# New comic: The Mind of the Mad Man



## Kookyfox (Jun 3, 2015)

So I figured I'd put it out out here: i've started a comic called The Mind of the Mad Man, it's furry of course, and it's very... twisted.
So if you're looking for a cool story that doubles as a critique of society here you go: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16638531/ (cover)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16638559/ (page 1)

I already have 5 pages up and I plan on updating rather often so yeah, hope y'all like it ^^


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

is it clean? I only like to read clean and under 18+ comics


----------



## Honeybadgercharlie (Oct 2, 2016)

i do comic work. i'm new to furaffinity, but i've been doing support work for other comic artists for awhile. also don't mind drawing anything really.


----------



## Gaitsu (Oct 8, 2016)

Im having a hard time reading it. The paper makes it hard to read, something about the letters themselves also is hard to read, but I cant place exactly what it is. So far, not a lot of content, there is a lot of empty space in the page. Keep at it.


----------

